# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزارهای تحت شبکه >  سورس یک Sniffer

## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
این یک مثال ساده از کار با لایه های زیرین شبکه است.

برنامه کامل نیست و مشکلاتی داره ، یک برنامه آزمایشی هست ، همچنین بدون برنامه ریزی قبلی و با عجله نوشته شده اکثر کدها را میتوان به شکلهای بهتری پیاده سازی کرد ، ولی خوب بدک هم نیست  :لبخند: .

این برنامه درواقع نتیجه راهنمایی های دوستان در تاپیک دسترسی به بسته های ip است.

این نرم افزار ترافیک یاهو مسنجر را در یک شبکه داخلی جمع آوری می کند ، برای توضیحات بیشتر به این لینک مراجعه کنید .

برخی از امکانات برنامه :

*قابلیت نمایش تمامی پیام های ارسالی در شبکه* 
*امکان تعریف چند کلمه کلیدی برای کنترل چت ها*
*امکان ذخیره خودکار چت هایی که درون آنها از کلمات  کلیدی  استفاده شده است*
*گزارشگیری با فرمت HTML*  
*امکان اجرای نرم افزار در بک گراند…* 
*امکان تشخیص تمامی شکلکهای یاهو مسنجر* 
 
نکته :
  تمامی گزارشها به صورت خودکار در پوشه Report ذخیره می شوند .  2 پوشه  به نام های پیکچر و اسکین همیشه باید کنار  فایل اجرایی باشند.

عکس از محیط برنامه : 


 
همانطور که در عکس مشاهده می کنید کلمه Love به صورت قرمز رنگ درآمده همچنین سمت چت تصویر ، آیکن آیدی مورد نظر نیز تغییر کرده است ،  زیرا کاربر این کلمه را به عنوان یک کلمه کلیدی تعریف کرده است و از این پس تمامی چت هایی که در آنها از این کلمه استفاده شده باشد ،  ذخیره خواهند شد.

این هم لینک دانلود سورس + کامپوننتهای مورد نیاز + WinPcap +ساختار بسته های یاهو مسنجر

*لطفا در نظرسنجی شرکت کنید* .
ممنووووووووووووووون

----------


## Mask

آقای خزایی واقعا کارت عالیه.
بنده دارم از این برنامه برای مدیریت استفاده می کنم واقعا عالیه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

گذاشتن نمونه سورس کد برای اینگونه امور در سایت، کار خوبی هست. 
لطفا برای تاپیک تگ های مناسب بزارید که بشه در نتایج جستجو راحتر پیداش کرد.

----------


## gbg

عالیه و موفق باشین
بهتره به فکر یه کاربرد خوب و تجاری هم براش باشی

----------


## khazaie01

> بهتره به فکر یه کاربرد خوب و تجاری هم براش باشی


ممنووووون دوست عزیز 
آره اما تنها هدف من فقط یادگیری خودم بود و یک برنامه تمرینی بود ، البته فکرهایی هم مثل کنترل فرزندان در خانه و امثال این هم داشتم... 
یکی از دوستان هم در رابطه با بات نت ها مطلب خوبی بیان کردند ، اگر بشه پیامهای IRC را اسنیف کرد ، به نحوی می توان عملیات بات نت ها را زیر نظر گرفت و تشخیص داد.

----------


## Mask

ممنون از دوست خوبم آقای خزایی.
واقعا برنامه خوبیه.
یه سوال داشتم:
در یه شبکه که سیستمی به عنوان سرور در نظر گرفته شده و اینترنت از آن وارد سوییچ شده و به بقیه کلاینت ها ارسال میشود .برنامه شما واقعا کاربردیه.
میخاستم بدونم که در شبکه ای که مودم در حالت اتوماتیک pppoe قرار داره، و به محض روشن شدن مودم اینترنت وصل شده و میره داخل سوییچ و بقیه سیستمهای متصل به سوییچ هم اینترنت دارند، در این حال آیا باز میشه سیستمها رو اسنیف کرد.؟
ممنون

----------


## khazaie01

> میخاستم بدونم که در شبکه ای که مودم در حالت اتوماتیک pppoe قرار داره، و به محض روشن شدن مودم اینترنت وصل شده و میره داخل سوییچ و بقیه سیستمهای متصل به سوییچ هم اینترنت دارند، در این حال آیا باز میشه سیستمها رو اسنیف کرد.؟
> ممنون


بله میشه ...
دوست عزیز به نظر شما تفاوت یک نرم افزار مانیتورینگ معمولی با یک اسنیفر در چیست ؟!
معمولا نرم افزارهای مانیتورینگ فقط ترافیکی که مربوط به خودشان است را نمایش می دهند اما یک اسنیفر با قراردان کارت شبکه در حالت بی قید یا Promiscuous ، میتواند تمامی بسته ها را اسنیف کند ، چه بسته مربوط به خودش باشد و چه نباشد...
شما وقتی نرم افزار را بر روی سرور اجرا می کنید ، چون تمامی ترافیک شبکه (برای استفاده از اینترنت) به سمت سرور هدایت می شوند ، درنتیجه نرم افزار قادر خواهد بود بسته ها را پردازش کند و محتویات چت را نمایش دهد ...

اما در شرایطی مانند شرایط شبکه شما چون نرم افزار بر روی سرور اجرا نمی شود ، نمیتوانید بسته ها را اسنیف کنید ، البته اگر شبکه مبتنی بر هاب باشد و از سوئیچ استفاده نشده باشد ، چون هاب بسته ها را برای تمامی سیستم ها ارسال می کند ، باز هم نرم افزار به خوبی کار خواهد کرد زیرا کارت شبکه را در حالت بی قید تنظیم کرده است...

خوب اگر به جای هاب از سوئیچ استفاده شده بود چی ؟! اکثر شبکه های امروزی به جای هاب از سوئیچ استفاده می کنند ، هنر یک اسنیفر ، استراق سمع در چنین شبکه هایی است ، برای این کار ابزار کوجکی را نوشتم به نام K01 ArpSpoof با استفاده از این ابزار میتوانید بدون آنکه نرم افزار را بر روی سرور اجرا کنید ، تمامی ترافیک شبکه را اسنیف کنید *که در این حالت دیگه میشه جاسوسی* اما روشهایی برای جلوگیری از این عمل هست ، بعد از اجرای این دو برنامه در کنار هم متوجه خواهید شد که امنیت شبکه را همیشه باید جدی گرفت و شکی ندارم که شما هم مثل من از نرم افزار ArpSpoof فقط برای تست در شبکه خودتان استفاده می کنید ...

ببخشید که توضیحات کوتاه و ناقص بود ، اگر توضیحات کامل میخواهید یک سری به وبلاگم بزنید ، کامل توضیح دادم.

----------


## Mask

ممنون دوست عزیز
واقعا توضیحاتتون برام فوق العاده لذت بخشه.
دکمه تشکر رو ضعیف دیدم :خجالت:

----------


## Mask

سلام حاجی جون
برنامه arpspoof رو گرفتم .
آی پی سرور و سیستم مقصد رو دادمو شروع رو زدم.
بعدش برنامه شنودتون رو اجرا کردم.
میدونید چه اتفاقی افتاد :قهقهه:  :قهقهه:  :قهقهه: 
کل شبکه کافی نت ترکید.
همه سیستمها دی سی شدن و مسنجراشون بسته شد :قهقهه: 
به نظرتون چرا؟

----------


## khazaie01

> برنامه arpspoof رو گرفتم .
> آی پی سرور و سیستم مقصد رو دادمو شروع رو زدم.
> بعدش برنامه شنودتون رو اجرا کردم.
> میدونید چه اتفاقی افتاد
> کل شبکه کافی نت ترکید.
> همه سیستمها دی سی شدن و مسنجراشون بسته شد
> به نظرتون چرا؟


دوست عزیز به نظر خودتون چرا اینجوری شد ؟ اصلا ArpSpoof چکار می کند ؟!

شما روی سیستمی برنامه را اجرا کردید که سرور اینترنت نیست و خودش از سرور ، اینترنت میگیرد...

در این شرایط از نرم افزار ArpSpoof استفاده کردید تا بتوانید اسنیف کنید ، نرم افزار ArpSpoof به روشی تمامی سیستم های شبکه را مجبور می کند تا بسته ها را به جای آنکه برای سرور ارسال کنند ، برای او بفرستند. 
خوب پس حالا دیگه چون تمامی بسته ها به سمت شما می آیند ، کار تمام است و می توانید اسنیف کنید ؟
نه . یک نکته کوچک را فراموش کردید ، سیستم شما که سرور اینترنت نیست !! در نتیجه ارسال بسته ها به سمت این سیستم برای دستیابی به اینترنت بی فایده خواهد بود و *نتیجه اش فقط قطع شدن دسترسی سیستم های شبکه به اینترنت خواهد بود* ، زیرا سیستم شما توانایی Forward کردن بسته ها را ندارد.

برای حل این مشکل اسنیفر را اجرا کنید و IPForwarding را انتخاب کنید ، این کار باعث می شود بعد از آنکه سیستم شما بسته ها را دریافت کرد ، یک کپی از آن ها بردارد و بعد بسته ها را به سرور اصلی اینترنت در شبکه تحویل دهد تا ارتباط بقیه سیستم ها با اینترنت قطع نشود و آنها متوجه حضور اسنیفر در شبکه نشوند .

متوجه شدید چی شد ؟

اینجا نمیشه بیشتر از این در مورد ArpSpoof توضیح داد چون با موضوع تاپیک همخوانی ندارد.
توضیحات کاملی به همراه عکس در وبلاگ است ، کامل مطالعه کنید ...

----------


## Mask

با سلام
با تشکر از دوست خوبم آقای خزایی
این چند روز سرم شلوغ بود تا امروز که تونستم برنامه رو یه تستی کنم.
طبق صحبت شما برنامه Arp Spoof رو اجرا و در برنامه snif تیک IPForwarding رو هم زدم.
الان دیگه شبکه dc نشد چون یه پکت برا سرور ارسال میشه.
اما مشکل اینجاست...
تصویر زیر رو ببینید.
من فقط میتونم متنی رو که کاربر لن من برای طرف مقابل میفرسته sniff کنم و متنی رو که مخاطبش میفرسته برای من مانیتور نمیشه.
به نظرتون چطوری میشه این رو هم مانیتور کرد؟
ممنون.

----------


## khazaie01

شاید اصلا کاربر جوابی دریافت نمیکرده که برنامه نشون بده !
و اما دلیل دوم ، یادمه این مشکل یکبار برای خودم پیش اومد و البته درست شد ، اما یادم نیست مشکل از کجا بود !  اگه اشتباه نکنم مربوط به فونت متنهایی است که طرف مقابل از  آن استفاده میکند !

----------


## Mask

> شاید اصلا کاربر جوابی دریافت نمیکرده که برنامه نشون بده !
> و اما دلیل دوم ، یادمه این مشکل یکبار برای خودم پیش اومد و البته درست شد ، اما یادم نیست مشکل از کجا بود ! اگه اشتباه نکنم مربوط به فونت متنهایی است که طرف مقابل از آن استفاده میکند !


'ممنون
گفتم که تست.
یعنی کاربر و همه رو در حالت تست داشتیم.
جواب میومد برا طرف اما برا من نمی یومد . و فونت هم فونت پیش فرض مسنجره.
به جاش و قتی کاربر من متنی رو میفرستاد در برنامه من دوتا از او نشون داده میشد.

----------


## khazaie01

قبلا یک بار این موضوع برای خودم هم پیش اومد و چند ساعتی درگیرش بود و آخر هم درست شد ، اما الان یادم نمیاد مشکل از کجا بود ! وقت بشه یه نگاهی میندازم دوباره ....

----------


## khazaie01

بازم تست کردم ، مربوط به همون فونت هست ! فونت باید ، فونت پیشفرض باشه ... احتمال دیگه نسخه یاهو مسنجری هست که استفاده شده ، این برنامه بیشتر با ورژن 9 یاهو مسنجر سازگار است.

----------


## Mask

> بازم تست کردم ، مربوط به همون فونت هست ! فونت باید ، فونت پیشفرض باشه ... احتمال دیگه نسخه یاهو مسنجری هست که استفاده شده ، این برنامه بیشتر با ورژن 9 یاهو مسنجر سازگار است.


 ممنون.دوست خوبم
ربطی به فونت نداره چون فونت پیشفرضه.
اما ورژن 10 هست . شاید به این خاطره.
نمیشه محدودیت ورژن مسنجر رو برداشت.یعنی با همه ورژنها برنامه کار کنه؟

----------


## khazaie01

دوست عزیز این یک برنامه آزمایشی هست و بر اساس ساختار پروتکل یاهو مسنجر 9 ساخته شده...
نباید فرق چندانی داشته باشه ، اما به هر حال باید ساختار پروتکل این نسخه هم بررسی بشه ...
زمانی که بر روی این برنامه کار می کردم ، این سایت مرجع من بود که پروتکل 9 را توضیح داده بود...

----------


## Elnaz.Etedali

امکان داره Add list بقیه رو ببینم ؟

----------


## khazaie01

بله ، اطلاعات مربوط به Add List هر آیدی ، بعد از اتصال به سرور یاهو ، برای کلاینت ارسال می شود و چون این اطلاعات نیز به صورت Clear Text رد و بدل می شوند ، به راحتی می توان این اطلاعات را نیز اسنیف کرد ...

----------


## famarini

ممنون دوست عزیز
واقعا توضیحاتتون  فوق العاده لذت بخشه.
دکمه تشکر برای شما کافی نبود  :خجالت:

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
یکی از ابزار های جانبی این برنامه ، نرم افزاری بود به نام ArpSpoof که سورس را اینجا قرار می دهم.

این برنامه مربوط به چند وقت پیش می شود و به روش درستی نوشته نشده ، پی موضوع و پیدا کردن روش صحیح برای ارسال بسته های Arp نرقتم ، دوستان اگر برنامه را اصلاح کردن ، سورس را اینجا قرار دهند تا همه استفاده کنند .

*دانلود سورس برنامه* 

*این هم آموزش کاملی از نحوه استفاده از برنامه*

----------


## daniyal_1363

من نتونستم دانلود کنم   :ناراحت:  - دیر رسیدم 

مدیر قافله کجاست کمکم کنه

----------


## بهروز عباسی

> سلام دوستان 
> این یک مثال ساده از کار با لایه های زیرین شبکه است.
> 
> برنامه کامل نیست و مشکلاتی داره ، یک برنامه آزمایشی هست ، همچنین بدون برنامه ریزی قبلی و با عجله نوشته شده اکثر کدها را میتوان به شکلهای بهتری پیاده سازی کرد ، ولی خوب بدک هم نیست .
> 
> این برنامه درواقع نتیجه راهنمایی های دوستان در تاپیک دسترسی به بسته های ip است.
> 
> این نرم افزار ترافیک یاهو مسنجر را در یک شبکه داخلی جمع آوری می کند ، برای توضیحات بیشتر به این لینک مراجعه کنید .
> 
> ...


درود به همه دوستان
متاسفانه لینک دانلود مشکل داره.
اگه ممکنه دوستانی که برنامه رو دارن دوباره آپلود کنن.

----------


## Mask

موجوده اما حجمش زیاده. نمیشه اینجا گذاشت.

----------


## khazaie01

سلام دوستان 
شرمنده که لینک ها از کار افتاده ! راستش چند وقتی میشه که سایت را تعطیل کردم اما انشاالله به زودی دوباره آپش می کنم. :لبخند: 

خوب همانطور که دوستمون گفتند حجم فایل ها بالاست که تا یک ماه دیگه داخل سایت خودم آپلود می کنم و می توانید از طریق لینک هایی که در پست اول قرار دادم ، برنامه را دانلود کنید.
اما برای اینکه فعلا کار شما راه بیوفته ، فقط سورس برنامه اصلی را بدون کامپوننت ها و فایل های دیگه آپلود می کنم. دیگه زحمت پیدا کردن کامپوننت ها میوفته گردن خودتون که البته کامپوننت *magmonsock* از بقیه کامپوننت ها مهم تر هست.

نمی دونم این سورسی که دارم آخریشه یا نه ! اما فقط همین را داخل بک آپ های قدیم پیدا کردم ، دلفی هم ندارم که تستش کنم .

*دانلود سورس*

بازم شرمنده ...

----------


## saeed7007

سورس از سرورها پاک شده
لطفا دوباره ارسال کنید.

----------

